# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Created Simple Pindle Pixel Bot - I'm Noob - Questions

## MaterialCow

Hi there
So I spent last night using a macro recorder to create a simple Pindle bot.
Everything is hard coded to certain monitor locations and uses pixel detection.

Simple Pindle Bot - GIF on Imgur

I showed it to a friend and he said I might get detected easily because mouse coordinates are the same and there is no human randomness to it.

I used my bot for a few hours. I don't think I'll get banned?

What can I expand upon to make my bot less detectable?

I read up on :
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...-detected.html (Why Pixel Botting is Detected)

Any thoughts on this?
I'm worried if I use this simple bot, I"ll get my main banned.

Note:
This bot is not shareable because of hard coded graphic and monitor settings.

----------


## Red7v

You will get detected. I suggested making six different runs and having them alternate. Also you may be able to get away with it for some time. Make sure you sell more than $40 of items to buy a new game. 

Can you make a youtube video tutorial about making this bot? Screen record the process please.

Thanks,
Smith

----------


## Evanc

There are ways around the pixel bot detection as described in your link as to why you believe it may be detected.

That very same thread provides one of a handful of solutions.

Also given this is a macro bot, I believe putting the source up couldn’t hurt anything as in its current state it is very detectable. It’s very possible someone might come in and fix the inputs that make it detectable en mass.

----------


## MaterialCow

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I used jitbit macro recorder.
Click on hard-coded coordinates.
Look for certain images.

Straightforward but took sometime.

----------


## avs

> Any thoughts on this?


There's a lot of useful information in the topic you've linked. It's certainly you can be banned if you don't know what exactly you're doing and have no Windows automatization experience. I.e. using SendInput, that's a suicide. But there's one false statement as well and you can use it to make your project a bit safer and do 8 hour sessions every day since release, 60-70 pindle runs per hour and get no bans  :Wink: 

I like to see such topics and wish you luck. Such projects won't destroy ingame economics but keep the interest for the game. But let me disagree about it's a bot. As for me, it's just a macro until you have no chicken / merc resurrection / selling crap items to npc / some other useful features to keep the bot in the stable running state. I'd say killing the Pindle is just about 5% of the project you want to create (ok, maybe even 6% ^^ I know what I'm talking about). So be ready to pass that long way.

----------


## Razzue

Just use an interception wrapper for input broadcasts (or make your own) and you should be good there imo, and if your SUPER sketched still you could go as far as manually mapping it 🤷*♂️

I've been using interception to "re-bind" my abilities for quick hotkey access, and sending mouse clicks to the game for a lil bit now. 

Really tempted to start getting into a mem bot for d2r, but kinda lost on where to get started there 🤔

----------


## stvnkem

Hey, how does the pickit work?

----------


## CubeCrawler

> Hi there
> So I spent last night using a macro recorder to create a simple Pindle bot.
> Everything is hard coded to certain monitor locations and uses pixel detection.
> 
> Simple Pindle Bot - GIF on Imgur
> 
> I showed it to a friend and he said I might get detected easily because mouse coordinates are the same and there is no human randomness to it.
> 
> I used my bot for a few hours. I don't think I'll get banned?
> ...


Some tips to make sure your bot doesn't get detected...
1. Don't make your methods public.
2. Don't use something like autoit.
3. Do not use software based input automation. I know it's a pain, but if you can find a way to do hardware input emulation it is much safer. 
4. Add some randomness. Things like how long a click is held, how fast the mouse moves, where the mouse clicks.
5. Avoid inhumanly fast behaviors/extremely high APM.

----------


## Audballer

how does the pic it work

----------


## MaterialCow

> how does the pic it work


looks for hardcoded images, like ring, jewel, etc

----------


## MaterialCow

Whew banned wave happened.

My dumb pixel bot didn't get banned.

----------


## JohnKurosawa

Is your Pixel bot still running?

I'm also thinking about making it for my own use..

Got banned using paid bot..

----------


## sylvainh2o

> Is your Pixel bot still running?
> 
> I'm also thinking about making it for my own use..
> 
> Got banned using paid bot..


which bot did you used and get banned?

Also are you using a new bot atm if so which and how is it? thanks

----------

